# Synaptic touchpad on ums driver - Can I disable tapping without killing moused?



## andersbo87 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello!

I have a question about the touchpad on my Acer Aspire VN7-791g.
After doing a bit of digging myself it turns out that the touchpad on this computer is a Synaptic touchpad connected via USB since it shows up as the following:

```
[CMD]dmesg | grep "ums"[/CMD]
ums0: <vendor 0x06cb product 0x2970, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.08, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: 2 buttons and [XY] coordinates ID=2
```
To confirm the fact that this USB touchpad is indeed a Synaptic touchpad, I installed sysutils/usbutils and then ran the command `lsusb | grep "Synaptics"`:

```
[CMD]lsusb | grep "Synaptics"[/CMD]
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 06cb:2970 Synaptics, Inc.
```
If you compare the output of dmesg and lsusb, you can see that vendor (06cb) and product (2970) match.

My problem is, or rather what is annoying me, because this Synaptic touchpad is running in the ums driver, is that tapping cannot be disabled when using the ums driver without killing moused. Therefore, my question is: Are there any plans to add support for Synaptic touchpad to the ums driver (which I really hope there is)? Or do you guys have any tips on what I can do to disable tapping on my touchpad without having to kill moused?

The "problem" exists both in console (vt) and X (Gnome 3).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aragats (Feb 15, 2016)

It looks that you can disable tapping by setting 
	
	



```
hw.psm.tap_timeout=0
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf.
There was a discussion (not related to namely ums(4) though) at:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-disable-mousepad-tapping.17370/


----------



## andersbo87 (Feb 15, 2016)

aragats said:


> It looks that you can disable tapping by setting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.
Sadly, setting 
	
	



```
hw.psm.tap_timeout=0
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf (and then rebooting to make sure the changes were applied) did not do anything at all.


----------



## aragats (Feb 15, 2016)

I suspect that it may be "hardcoded". I have a stand-alone USB touchpad with hardcoded tapping, upper-right-corner 3rd button tap and right edge scrolling. I also have another USB keyboard+touchpad with tapping enabling/disabling by hardcoded key combination.


----------

